# airgunning grouse



## hangblague

Hi, I'm a brand new member here from Saskatchewan. I am interested in hunting grouse (probably sharp-tail) in an unconventional manner. Does anyone else use a rifle with birds?

I have a really nice, precise air rifle (Weihrauch hw30), but with fairly low power. It's a .177 calibre that shoots below 500 ft/second. What I had in mind was to try to spot and sneak up on grouse rather than flush them out and go for head shots from 20 to 30 yards.

Is this a reasonable practice? Does anyone else do it, whether by pellet or .22 rimfire? Any recommendations as to pellett type etc?

Also, are there lots of grouse to be found in the Missouri Coteau Hills? Thanks for any advice.

Alan J.


----------



## griffman

I don't know what the provincial (sp) laws are but here are the regulations for ND taken from game and fishes website:

*"Legal Weapons and Ammunition. Game Birds and Waterfowl - Only firearms no smaller than .410 caliber nor larger than 10 gauge loadedwith shot and capable of holding no more than three shells, legal archeryequipment, and raptors may be used. Pistols may not be used to takemigratory game birds. Non-toxic shot is required for some species and onsome lands. Raptors may be used only by those possessing a falconry permit."*

Looks like no airgunning in ND :beer:


----------



## steve66

i hunt with a .22 rimfire all the time only take head shots as a body shot will not always kill them. i would be carefull with a pellet gun they are not overly powerful, i know alot of grouse have been taken with them though, not sure how old you are but i would suggest getting your PAL license and getting a .22 or an old shotgun to hunt with. during the fall most grouse will be pretty skittish and you wont be able to sneak up on them. if you are using a pellet gun you will have to get closer to them then 20-30 yards.

heres a pic i took of a ruffed grouse yesterday, walked right up to the thing, just a young fella, didnt know anybetter, he never moved a feather the hole time, he is right in my hunting area so next fall he will be gouse soup.


----------



## scottjes000

you could do it I have shot Quall with my target pellet gun if you hit there neck bone they dont know what hit them


----------



## scottjes000

it only went 600fps


----------



## mallardrocker

basically what i think is that yah you can shoot them with a pellet gun but ur better off getting a .22 or a 410 or other shot gun so that you dont have to go looking for as many cripple birds and its gets the job done with a bigger gun...

Hope that help and thats just my :2cents:


----------

